# Kittens



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Here are the kittens I acquired last night My fiance (who's in trouble) didn't take pictures of the black one by itself! I'll be sure to get some though.] There is more pics/info at:http://www.mysticalflame.com/rescue/tb_pics.html I think thats the Url

Both of them laying together









Both of them laying separated









Tiger kitty, side view









Tiger kitty, close up


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

They are such little sweethearts! :)


----------



## Audrey (Aug 18, 2003)

awhh, they're so cute!! especially the tiger kitty


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Gorgeous kittens! >><< 
How old are they?


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

I'm not sure how old they are yet  I believe my vet will give me an approx. when I go there Thursday.


----------



## Megara (Aug 11, 2003)

wow, what a lot of work it must be to feed them every 20 mins!!!! You lucky thing you, though. Make sure they stay warm.. and hold them.. .and show them lots of love!!!!! (~secretly jealous~) How wonderful. I'm sure you'll take great care of them, the lucky little tykes


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

What little darlings! They are precious!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

They look marvelous. You are a great mommy!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

How beautiful they are, but the poor little lambs are so young to have lost their mother! I doubt they're much more than 3 1/2 weeks, if that. You're a wonderfully kind person to take care of them. Bless your heart!


----------

